# Is my Tegu "Kiju a true blue X red???



## Jeremy Hodges (May 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, im new to Tegu owning but did a lot of research and decided I wanted a B/W. Well last August I attended a reptile show and a seller claimed that he had received a baby called a "spiderman" from underground reptiles. He said it was a blue X red hybrid but never told me the percentage. The seller told me he would get about 4' (which is fine by me) 

Well as he's gotten older I have yet to notice any blue traits.
1. He went into full hibernation from October to the middle of March which from my understanding Blues do not do. I did not change his temps at all (he has a MVB and heat lamp which gets about 105 -115 on the basking spot) and the room itself stays at a constant 75-80 with about 70% humidity due to other reptiles and tarantulas. He is being moved from his tank to a walk-in closet.
2. He has not gotten his blue "burnt" nose.
3. No black "tear under his eye, although he does have some black markings but it looks nothing like other blues.
4. When he was a baby he had the emerald head and still has it to some extent, I also heard blue's do not get this trait.

All of these could be explained by his Red gene though.

So my main questions are:

1. Does he in fact have blue in him or could he be a b/w with red? (im perfectly happy with that) and..
2. If he is in fact a blue X red how big would a male get with lets say 75% blue, 25% red? 

Ive been reading that some blue males can get to 4' but would the bit of red gene let him grow a bit larger?

Here are some pics of him. Dont mind the nose "rubs" he skinned his nose on his old cage.
Thank you for all the help! Kiju's been a great addition to the family and along with my blue tongue, my best bud. He already knows "come", "stop" and his name.


----------



## Walter1 (May 12, 2018)

Well, I wish I could help you with that question. A reputable tegu breeder, such as Hector Barrios, would be the place start.

He has an interesting pattern. Once the tegu goes from a breeder to another seller, certainty fades.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (May 12, 2018)

As for hibernation my BluexBWxRed tegu (or ultra purple tegu as underground called it) wen't into hibernation around November or December and is just now beginning to come out occasionally, I also didn't change her temps either but she still went into hibernation so i'm sure that him going into hibernation doesn't mean he's not part blue tegu. 

Looking at the coloration it sort of reminds me of the high white a blue tegu has but I'm new to keeping tegus so I'm not really sure. 

He sure looks amazing though.


----------



## Jeremy Hodges (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. He does have a lot of white which I love along with a orange tail, but the characteristics just seem off. If he is a blue and red mix how big would anyone think he would get?

Again thanks!


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (May 12, 2018)

How big he'll get probably depends on his care given and genetics... you'll probably just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jeremy Hodges (May 12, 2018)

Alright thanks for the info. Ive always been curious as too his size due to the "red" in him. I will say even after doing researching for over a year, its still a learning experience, but one Im glad to have had. Ive never owned a reptile that I daily have a routine when it comes to house training, feeding and bonding, but its been well worth it. When I first bought him I was a bit hesitant on if I should have just waited and bought a B/W or a larger tegu, but now even if he turns out to be a runt, I wouldn't trade him for anything. Although I wont lie I cant wait till he gets out of his "mischief" stage.

While im not 100% sure he is probably around 24 inches already, and I believe he was born around August of last year, but he did hibernate for about 5-6 months. He eats a mixture of ground turkey, chicken hearts/liver, grapes and blue berries, dubia roaches, and a mouse with some egg for a treat on occasion.


----------



## Zyn (May 13, 2018)

I’d say he is as advertised. Head looks like a blue back pattern screams a red


----------



## TheScubaDude (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought a Tegu at Repticon in Tampa that was represented as a "Spider-man" Tegu. I was told it was 75% red and 25% blue. He is an awesome critter, just a big baby but strong as an ox (glad he likes me).


----------



## Jeremy Hodges (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow he's beautiful. I love the red on his neck and im a sucker for the black nose. Kaiju mostly has red banding on his belly and tail with the light blue on his back, I really hope he gets the black nose like yours. When I bought mine he was advertised as a "spiderman" too and the seller said he was bred by Underground Reptiles which was neat as Ive talking to the owner Ryan...I think is his name, when trying to find my first Tegu. 

How big is yours and when did you get him? he's a stunning fella.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

He's beautiful and outwardly appears healthy. REMEMBER that he's a hybrid between two species, so behavior, etc., will vary


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 27, 2018)

@Jeremy Hodges
First let me say it’s been a minute since I logged on to tegu talk glad to see it’s still here.
Okay Jeremy first not all blue/red tegu get that burnt nose but you’ll alway see some traits of blue or red. I have a Spider-Man tegu( ridiculous name) and doesn’t have anything but a red left leg, and looks normal to me. I know the person I got it from( [email protected]) so I trust the breeder. I know he looks pink theirs nothing wrong with the picture he always turns pink when going into shed. Look at his left leg it’s red I’ll get a better picture tomorrow he is done shedding. Hope this help


----------

